# market research for diabetics earn ?30



## bristol focus (Nov 3, 2008)

hello,

we are a market research facility,
Looking for 30 people with type 2 diabetes to help with a new self injection device.
you can be aged 18 - 80

this will be great market research to be involved in and really make a difference.

you must live in the bristol area.

you will be given ?30 as an incentive.
it will only take one hour.

if you are interested 
email sarah@bristolfocus.co.uk
with your name
age
email address
and contact telephone.

this will be a popular research group so apply quickly


----------

